# Tricyclic Antidepressants



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

My dr has been trying to start me on tricyclic meds because of their side effect of aiding IBS symptoms. We've tried Imipramine and Desipramine. In both cases I experienced severe dizziness when I got to the 20 mg level. I tried each for several additional days and the dizziness never wore off, it only got worse.I hate calling him to get a new RX, charging my insurance for pills I may or may not end up throwing away, and having to go through more days of dizziness/reactions and disappointment when it doesn't work.Anyone had success with this class of anti-depressants or and specific drugs from this clas without the dizziness?I find my system is just very sensitive and it doesn't take much to knock it off balance. Also, I'm a serious but non-professional dancer so taking meds that cause dizziness really impacts my life.


----------



## 19149 (Dec 17, 2006)

I started on Amitryptiline 2-3 weeks ago and am doing fine with it. I take 25mg at bedtime and wake up with no side effects. I'm having really good results with it but it took 12-14 days before I really noticed an improvement.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I took Nortryptilene (Pamelor) in 1996 for two years. I gained weight, had heart palpatations,(which could have been a result of the change of life) but it really helped with the IBS spasms. It's a cousin of the one you take. I was experiencing depression from a life situation when I started it, and it helped for depression, too. The worst side effect I had was I was constantly hungry. I couldn't get enough to eat!


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I take nortriptiline also and I also take fluphenazine. Both these are prescribed in very small doses and they do work. What I'm now trying to find is a more natural way of controlling ibs as I want to get off the drugs.


----------

